# Help uploading from Nikon 5000 to Mac



## geiger (Mar 3, 2011)

I have had my nikon since August 2010 and have had no issues until yesterday afternoon uploading my pictures. My computer/iphoto will not longer recognize the device. I plugged in another device to the computer and it was recognized. so I'm guessing it's the Nikon or some other setting. Please help! 

I've tried: 

turning camera off and on
restarting the computer
restarting iphoto


----------



## enzodm (Mar 3, 2011)

cable broken?


----------



## inaka (Mar 3, 2011)

This might sound silly, but have you checked to make sure BOTH ends of the USB plug are connected?
Have you tried an alternate USB port just in case?

When you say it "will not longer recognize the device" do you mean that it will not auto open iPhoto, or that when you have iPhoto already running and you connect the computer it doesn't show the camera?
When you have the camera/cable connected and you launch Applications > Image Capture do you see the device?

Do you have a card reader you can use as a test?
Personally, I would recommend using a card reader anyway. it's much easier.

A card reader will likely solve this, but the checks I listed above will also help you in the mean time.


----------

